# Teleport Theme (Trailer Soundtrack)



## Zelorkq (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all,

A young and growing director bid me compose a theme song for his upcoming 'Teleport' short film which will be released in August.

I've uploaded the soundtrack. Feel free to check it out, constructive criticism is greatly appreciated 

thanks, cheers


----------



## TGV (Jul 24, 2013)

Pretty epic. Good trailer sound. Perhaps the basses of the strings and brass could be accentuated a little bit more at the cost of the drums. The electronic elements feel a bit forced: I think some orchestral FX could be just as effective, although they might have a function in the pictures, of course.


----------



## Martin K (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Zelorkq!

Really nice epic heroic feel. 

I agree with TGV that it may blend better with some string/brass accents on the percussion. The drums stood out a little bit too much in the mix in my opinion.

Anyways, great track! Thanks for sharing.

best,
Martin


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 25, 2013)

Nicely done, and appreciate it not being overly dark with this hybrid trailer feel.

I agree with many of the statements above regarding the drums being a tad too hot in the mix (except for your driving low bass drums) and needing more articulation and depth in your orchestra low end. Other than that I'd say nicely done!

- Mike


----------



## Zelorkq (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for listening to my piece and giving constructive commenting, that's what I always need to become better at composing 

I'll definitely have a look at how I can improve my Strings and Brass and reduce the percussion. My percussion wasn't properly 'in' the room as the other instruments, thanks for your feedback!

Happy composing


----------

